# Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

*Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Nabend!


Mir ist noch eben gerade die Idee zu diesen Thread gekommen, als es im anderen Thread über Kunst ging.
Geschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist auch gut so. Da jeder Mensch anders bewertet und eine andere Ansicht vom Weltbild hat.
Aber es gibt auch universelle Geschmäcker, oder nicht? Schnittmengen?
Also das was  ein Großteil der Allgemeinheit als "schön" bewertet? Ideale z.B.
Bestimmte Auto Designs z.B. Frauentypen.  Hits in den Charts oder die Burger bei Mc Donalds (welche weltweit gleich schmecken).
Kluge Köpfe haben sich schon sehr früh damit beschäfigt.
Z.B. der "Vitruvianische Mensch". Und das bekannte Bild von Leonardo da Vinci dazu.
Die Proportionen von Frauen in den 50´er welche als Ideal gegolten haben, gelten heute nicht mehr.
Ideale verändern sich. Und auch sind auch von Land zu Land verschieden.
In China z.B. gilt es als schön besonders hellhäutig zu sein.
In Brasilien stehen die Männer angeblich auf Frauen mit größeren Hinterteilen.

Also es gibt individuelle Geschmäcker, Schnittmengen und Ideale.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Also es gibt inviduelle Geschmäcker, Schnittmengen und Ideale.


 So ist es.
Und über meinen Geschmack diskutiere ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Er ist so, wie er ist.
Er wird sich auch nicht mehr groß ändern.

Entweder man akzeptiert das, oder nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Jup, ich seh mir zum Beispiel dein Avatar an und....   Dir wiederum gefällts


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Jup, ich seh mir zum Beispiel dein Avatar an und....   Dir wiederum gefällts


Das ist Kunst!


----------



## Two-Face (7. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist Kunst!


Nö, das war der Anfang vom Ende vom Terminator.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, das war der Anfang vom Ende vom Terminator.


Ich mag die Selbstironie in der Szene. 
Aber du kannst dich freuen... Terminator 6 kommt und ignoriert alle Filme nach Teil 2.
Doch das ist ein anderes Thema!


----------



## Two-Face (7. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Päh, freuen würde ich mich, wenn sie den Termi ein für alle mal begraben würden. Wozu braucht's denn immer für alles 125 Fortsetzungen?

Da kommen wir zu meiner Ansicht von "Geschmäcker sind verschieden". Mir "schmeckt" es z.B. überhaupt nicht, wenn große Filme mit zig sinnlosen Fortsetzungen, Remakes und Reboots totgemolken werden.

Aber einigen scheint das ja zu gefallen...


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Da kommen wir zu meiner Ansicht von "Geschmäcker sind verschieden". Mir "schmeckt" es z.B. überhaupt nicht, wenn große Filme mit zig sinnlosen Fortsetzungen, Remakes und Reboots totgemolken werden.
> 
> Aber einigen scheint das ja zu gefallen...


Ist ne Einstellungssache!
Ich bin da offen und differenziere.


----------



## Two-Face (7. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Ich bin der Ansicht, dass jede gute Geschichte ein Ende braucht. 
Wird sowas durch Fortsetzungen, die niemand haben wollte (Terminator 3), Reboots nach denen keiner gefragt hat (Terminator 5) oder Remakes, die niemand braucht (Ghostbusters 2016) weiterverwurstet, macht das nur das nur die Geschichte kaputt und aus großen Titeln eine Box-Office-Hure.

Deswegen hatte Wes Craven damals extra _Nightmare 7_ gedreht, weil er nicht mehr mitansehen konnte, wie die Filmproduzenten seine Schöpfung ausschlachten.


----------



## Poulton (7. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist Kunst!


Wie die Halskrause aus Limburger?


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wie die Halskrause aus Limburger?


Das ist meine Spezial-Erfindung!


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Schon mal einen coolen Drummer gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schon mal einen coolen Drummer gesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Animal!

Das ist auch Kunst! Jim Henson Style!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56sZOUPegUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Dada:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgbNymZ7vqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ?


----------



## DARPA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Mir schmeckt Rosenkohl nicht ^^


----------



## OField (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

btT: Ich denke, es ist offensichtlich, dass es einen universellen Sinn für Schönheit gibt. Wobei es selbstverständlich immer Ausreißer gibt. In Prinzip könnte man hier eine einfache Studie machen, man nimmt x Gesichter und lässt sie von y Menschen bewerten. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass im Mittel die Menschen die Gesichter ähnlich bewerten werden und sich eine Schönheitshierarchie herausbildet.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



OField schrieb:


> In Prinzip könnte man hier eine einfache Studie machen, man nimmt x Gesichter und lässt sie von y Menschen bewerten. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass im Mittel die Menschen die Gesichter ähnlich bewerten werden und sich eine Schönheitshierarchie herausbildet.


Die gibt es schon. Da beschäftigen sich Forscher mit.

Und das läßt sich auch auf anderen Formen der "Ästhetik" übertragen. Nicht nur beim Menschen.
Fotografien, Malereien, Designs, Musik oder eben auch Essen.

Interessant ist auch wie Ideale Menschen beeinflussen. Oder teilweise auch erschreckend. Z.B. wenn Magermodels als Ideale in der Werbung verkauft werden und junge Mädchen genauso aussehen wollen. Und dadurch Essstörungen entwickeln. 
Aber ich glaube der Trend ist mitlerweile wieder von ganz mager weg.


----------



## OField (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch wie Ideale Menschen beeinflussen. Oder teilweise auch erschreckend. Z.B. wenn Magermodels als Ideale in der Werbung verkauft werden und junge Mädchen genauso aussehen wollen. Und dadurch Essstörungen entwickeln.



Was das angeht, würde mich es interessieren, wie die Prägung von Geschmäckern entsteht. Übernehmen manche Menschen die Ideale, die ihnen präsentiert werden oder waren es schon im vornherein ihre eigenen?  (es lässt sich ja nicht jeder von der Mode Branche vorschreiben, wie viel Body Fat er toll findet)


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



OField schrieb:


> Was das angeht, würde mich es interessieren, wie die Prägung von Geschmäckern entsteht. Übernehmen manche Menschen die Ideale, die ihnen präsentiert werden oder waren es schon im vornherein ihre eigenen?  (es lässt sich ja nicht jeder von der Mode Branche vorschreiben, wie viel Body Fat er toll findet)


Gute Frage. Vielleicht ein Mischung aus Veranlagungen und Beeinflussungen durch die Umwelt.
Aber zu welche Teilen kann ich nicht sagen.
Da müßte ich mal recherchieren ob es dazu konkrete Erkenntnisse gibt.

*Edit:* Hier wurde ein Beispiel mit dem Rosenkohl genannt.
Da geht es mir genauso.
Den mochte ich schon als Kind nicht. Als Erwachsener habe ich ihn nochmals probiert und wieder nicht gemocht.
Da liegt wohl an den bitteren Geschmack wo ich von Natur aus ein Problem mit habe.
Kaffee mochte ich früher auch nicht als Jugendlicher/junger Mann.
Doch irgendwann habe ich angefangen ihn zu trinken. Aber den kriege ich auch nur mit Milch&Zucker runter.

In weit sich das auf optische Ästhetik übertragen lässt weiß ich nicht.
Manches ist wohl schon vorhanden. Anderes entwickelt sich erst.


----------



## Two-Face (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Ich habe als Kind schon nicht verstanden, was alle an Rosenkohl und Broccoli so schlimm finden.

Man muss es nur richtig zubereiten.


----------



## Poulton (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> *Edit:* Hier wurde ein Beispiel mit dem Rosenkohl genannt.
> Da geht es mir genauso.
> Den mochte ich schon als Kind nicht. Als Erwachsener habe ich ihn nochmals probiert und wieder nicht gemocht.
> Da liegt wohl an den bitteren Geschmack wo ich von Natur aus ein Problem mit habe.


Rosenkohl hat einen bitteren Geschmack? Entweder die Sorte die hier Jahr für Jahr im Garten wächst, ist was besonderes, du machst bei der Zubereitung was falsch oder kaufst alten Gammel.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und das läßt sich auch auf anderen Formen der "Ästhetik" übertragen. Nicht nur beim Menschen. .


Stimmt.
16:10 war nicht nur meiner Meinung nach das beste Bildformat.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Rosenkohl und Brokkoli sind schon ok, aber der Knoblauch ist das wahre böse.


----------



## Poulton (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Rosenkohl und Brokkoli sind schon ok, aber der Knoblauch ist das wahre böse.


Vorallem eingelegter. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> 16:10 war nicht nur meiner Meinung nach das beste Bildformat.


Röhrenmonitore waren das einzig wahre.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe als Kind schon nicht verstanden, was alle an Rosenkohl und Broccoli so schlimm finden.
> 
> Man muss es nur richtig zubereiten.


Broccoli mag ich.



Poulton schrieb:


> Rosenkohl hat einen bitteren Geschmack? Entweder die Sorte die hier Jahr für Jahr im Garten wächst, ist was besonderes, du machst bei der Zubereitung was falsch oder kaufst alten Gammel.


Keine Ahnung. Der Rosenkohl den ich probiert hatte war jedenfalls nach meinem Empfinden immer bitter.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> 16:10 war nicht nur meiner Meinung nach das beste Bildformat.


Das weiß ich nicht. Ich hatte zuerst 4:3 Röhrenmonitore und danach 16:9 Flachbildschirme.





EyRaptor schrieb:


> Rosenkohl und Brokkoli sind schon ok, aber der Knoblauch ist das wahre böse.


Knoblauch mag ich sehr gerne. In allen Formen und Zubereitungen. Nur man stinkt danach immer.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Der Rosenkohl den ich probiert hatte war jedenfalls nach meinem Empfinden immer bitter.



Kann ich bestätigen. Ich kenne keinen Rosenkohl, der nicht einen bitteren Geschmack hat.
Wobei man das ganze Zeugs wie Rosenkohl, Brokkoli und sonst ein Kohl aus einer einzigen Wildpflanze gezüchtet hat.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei man das ganze Zeugs wie Rosenkohl, Brokkoli und sonst ein Kohl aus einer einzigen Wildpflanze gezüchtet hat.


Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Und anhand der "mendelschen Regeln" sind dann neue Varianten entstanden.
Die Kartoffel kommt übrigens ursprünglich aus Südamerika.

Und noch was zu einer indirekten oder anderen "Ästhetik": wenn wir Menschenbabys und Tierbabys als "süß" oder "niedlich" bezeichnen, meint die Wissenschaft das "Kindchenschema" damit.
Wenn bestimmte Körperproportionen erfüllt werden. Das erweckt in uns und in Tieren einen "Beschützerinstinkt".


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> wenn wir Menschenbabys und Tierbabys als "süß" oder "niedlich" bezeichnen, meint die Wissenschaft das "Kindchenschema" damit.



Na ja, wenn 20.000 Maden im Mülleimer hocken, finde ich jetzt nicht, dass das "süß" ist.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn 20.000 Maden im Mülleimer hocken, finde ich jetzt nicht, dass das "süß" ist.


Ok, ich hätte es weiter präzisieren oder eingrenzen sollen "bei höheren Wirbeltieren". 
Meistens bei Säugetieren, Vögeln und Reptilien. So kleine Krokodile finde ich auch niedlich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Röhrenmonitore waren das einzig wahre.


Gut, daß das Bleiglas vom Tisch verschwunden ist.
Der goldene Schnitt liegt ungefähr bei 16,18: 10.
Das Verhältnis von Breite zu Höhe wird von vielen Menschen als ästhetisch empfunden.

Und die 100 Pixel mehr hat man gut gebrauchen können.
 Die 1680: 1050er Auflösung lag am nächsten dran und gefällt mir heute noch besser, als die 1920er.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die 1680: 1050er Auflösung lag am nächsten dran und gefällt mir heute noch besser, als die 1920er.


Die Auflösung hatte mein voriger Monitor.
Aber war glaube ich trotzdem 16:9.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Ich glaube, dass das Seitenverhältnis von 3:2 das beste ist, denn das ist das, was das Auge kann, wenn ich nicht irre.
Kleinbildfilme haben dieses Format.
Warum sich 16:9 durchsetzt hat, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## LastManStanding (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Ääääääähm Wichtig für euch;
Wenn ihr nach gutem Geschmack sucht,  nehmt ruhig meinen. Ist definitiv kein Ding für mich, ich teile meistens gern.


----------



## Two-Face (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass das Seitenverhältnis von 3:2 das beste ist, denn das ist das, was das Auge kann, wenn ich nicht irre.
> Kleinbildfilme haben dieses Format.
> Warum sich 16:9 durchsetzt hat, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


16:9 war der Kompromiss aus dem kompakten, fast quadratischen TV-Format 4:3 und dem Breitwand-Kinoformat. 
16:9-Displays sind halt auch billiger zu produzieren, mein alter FullHD Monitor im 16:10 Format war damals weiter teurer, als ein etwa gleichwertiger 16:9-Bildschirm. Musst dir auch mal die ganzen 30-Zöller ansehen mit 2560 x 1600, die Teile waren und sind immernoch arschteuer, ein größeres 4k-Gerät ist dramatisch günstiger.

Trotzdem schade, dass sich 16:9 durchgesetzt hat und nicht 16:10, bei letzterem hast du einfach mehr vom Bild.
Aber es gibt ja so einiges, das sich am Markt nicht durchsetzen konnte, trotz technischer Überlegenheit in mehreren Bereichen. Z.B. Betamax oder die HD-DVD.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> 16:9 war der Kompromiss aus dem kompakten, fast quadratischen TV-Format 4:3 und dem Breitwand-Kinoformat.


Stimmt! Den Zusammenhang hatte ich vorhin gar nicht erkannt!

4:3 *4:3= 16:9


----------



## LastManStanding (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Das mit den Formaten ist ne KakaStrophe. Deine Leinwand hat "nur" 100 Zoll in 16:9 der Beamer natürlich auch, und wenn du dann ein Film schaust hast du diese Mistigen Schwarzen Balken, ein gezogenes Bild oder eines wo die Seiten Fehlen. Dann kommt ne Vollbildaufnahme und die Balken verschwinden, oder ich setze es fest und das Bild ist zwischendurch nicht Sauber dargestellt. Interstellar ist son Film unter Vielen.. alle Paar Minuten wechselt das Format. Oder man geht von 1,78:1 weg und kauft sich "Kino" Format Komponenten und 1,78:1 sieht Kacke aus....


Das war oftopic oder?!^^ Die Schwarzen Balken sind zum


----------



## Poulton (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Gut, daß das Bleiglas vom Tisch verschwunden ist.


Auf einem TFT kommen Glide, S3TC und Co. nicht wirklich gut.



> Die 1680: 1050er Auflösung lag am nächsten dran und gefällt mir heute noch besser, als die 1920er.


1920*1200 ist auch 16:10. 

und zum besser gefallen: Mir gefällt 4:3 auch heute noch besser als 16:10 oder 16:9. Fällt mir regelmäßig wieder am 1600x1200 TFT auf, der an eines meiner Retro-Rechner angeschlossen ist.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja so einiges, das sich am Markt nicht durchsetzen konnte, trotz technischer Überlegenheit in mehreren Bereichen. Z.B. Betamax oder die HD-DVD.


Trinitron, Motorola 68000, OS/2, Pferdefleisch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Auf einem TFT kommen Glide, S3TC und Co. nicht wirklich gut.


 Na, na:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Was kommt denn da nicht gut?
Ist übrigens die GLIDE-Version von Tombraider 1.


----------



## Poulton (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Sowas gehört auf die Röhre mit Hardware von damals.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Sowas gehört auf die Röhre mit Hardware von damals.


 Die Röhrenkathoden sind doch längst im Himmel.


----------



## Poulton (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Hier werkelt u.a. ein 23 Jahre alter Samsung SyncMaster 17glsi. Das ist Retro, vorallem habe ich vor 23 Jahren schon davor gesessen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Hier werkelt u.a. ein 23 Jahre alter Samsung SyncMaster 17glsi.


 Der ist dunkler als ein Kohlenkeller und flimmert wie eine Wunderkerze.
Mein Beileid für die Augen.


----------



## Poulton (8. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Da flimmert nichts. Aber ein Trinitron steht bei mir auch noch auf der Anschaffungsliste. 

und noch etwas zur Ästhetik: Ich vermisse beigefarbene Gehäuse.


----------



## Ireeb (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Es gibt viele verschiedene Geschmäcker. Allerdings finde ich, man kann durchaus guten und schlechten Geschmack haben. Jemand mit gutem Geschmack teilt diesen mit vielen anderen Menschen, und er weiß, was anderen Menschen gefallen würde. Jemand, dessen Geschmack nur sehr wenige Menschen anspricht, hat einen eher schlechten Geschmack, da ihn kaum jemand teilt und nur die wenigsten ihn gut finden. Das ist wahrscheinlich eine ziemlich kontroverse Aussage, aber ich bin selbst in der Medien/Design-Branche unterwegs, und da ist es meist eben so, dass ein Grafiker/Mediengestalter danach bewertet wird, wie viele Menschen er mit seinem Stil/Geschmack ansprechen kann. Da sich der Geschmack der Allgemeinheit aber auch verändern kann, wie der Themenersteller angesprochen hat, kann auch aus gutem Geschmack schlechter Geschmack werden, wenn man nicht mit der Zeit geht.
Dinge wie Ordnung und Gleichmäßgikeit sind Dinge, die Menschen schon immer angesprochen haben und als "ästhetisch" empfunden wurden, während gerade organische und unregelmäßige Designs zwar auch zeitweise "guter Geschmack" sein können, aber auch genau so schnell wieder aus der Mode fallen können (Die Pyramiden und die griechischen/römischen Tempel und Bauten finden denke ich heutzutage mehr Bewunderer als die Möbel und Tapeten aus den 70ern/80ern). Jemand, dessen Geschmack viele Menschen anspricht, hat einen guten Geschmack, und wenn dieser auch noch zeitlos ist, hat er einen sehr guten Geschmack. Wenn ein Grieche oder Römer vor tausenden Jahren einen Tempel entworfen hat, und ein Großteil der Menschen diesen Tempel selbst Jahrtausende später noch beeindruckend und schön findet, dann würde ich behaupten, dieser Mensch hatte einen sehr guten Geschmack und einen Sinn für Ästhetik.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Ireeb schrieb:


> Es gibt viele verschiedene Geschmäcker. Allerdings finde ich, man kann durchaus guten und schlechten Geschmack haben. Jemand mit gutem Geschmack teilt diesen mit vielen anderen Menschen, und er weiß, was anderen Menschen gefallen würde. Jemand, dessen Geschmack nur sehr wenige Menschen anspricht, hat einen eher schlechten Geschmack, da ihn kaum jemand teilt und nur die wenigsten ihn gut finden. Das ist wahrscheinlich eine ziemlich kontroverse Aussage, aber ich bin selbst in der Medien/Design-Branche unterwegs, und da ist es meist eben so, dass ein Grafiker/Mediengestalter danach bewertet wird, wie viele Menschen er mit seinem Stil/Geschmack ansprechen kann.


Ja das ist eine sehr kontroverse Aussage. 

Nicht alles was massenkompatibel ist, das ist gleich automatisch gut oder am besten. Sieht man ja auch schon bei vielen Musikvideos auf YouTube an den Views&Likes.
Manche Perlen die fast unbeachtet sind finde ich besser.
Genauso wie mit Chartmusik. Wo sich die Geister scheiden. (Ich persönlich aber mag Musik aus dem Mainstream Bereich als auch andere eher unbekanntere Sachen.
Es kommt immer auf die einzelnen Lieder an). 
Oder Burger bei McDonalds. Die schmecken vielen Menschen. Aber ein Gourmet geht liebt ins richtige Restaurant.
Schokolade schmeckt den meisten Menschen besser wenn viel Zucker drin ist. Der "Kenner" isst sie lieber mit höheren Kakaoanteil.
Usw.

Was Designs angeht findet man in vielen Bereichen auch (größere) Schnittmengen das stimmt. Aber auch das gibt es  unterschiedliche Geschmäcker.
Z.B Autodesigns. Die einen mögen lieber BMW die anderen  Mercedes , Audi oder Porsche.
Mir gefällt vor allem das die Auto-Designs heutzutage nicht mehr so eckig sind wie in den 70 ern und 80´ern. Sondern eleganter & schnittiger.
Die alten Volvos z.B. fand ich immer schrecklich.




> Dinge wie Ordnung und Gleichmäßgikeit sind Dinge, die Menschen schon immer angesprochen haben und als "ästhetisch" empfunden wurden, während gerade organische und unregelmäßige Designs zwar auch zeitweise "guter Geschmack" sein können, aber auch genau so schnell wieder aus der Mode fallen können (Die Pyramiden und die griechischen/römischen Tempel und Bauten finden denke ich heutzutage mehr Bewunderer als die Möbel und Tapeten aus den 70ern/80ern). Jemand, dessen Geschmack viele Menschen anspricht, hat einen guten Geschmack, und wenn dieser auch noch zeitlos ist, hat er einen sehr guten Geschmack. Wenn ein Grieche oder Römer vor tausenden Jahren einen Tempel entworfen hat, und ein Großteil der Menschen diesen Tempel selbst Jahrtausende später noch beeindruckend und schön findet, dann würde ich behaupten, dieser Mensch hatte einen sehr guten Geschmack und einen Sinn für Ästhetik.


Das stimme ich zu. Da würde ich sagen das diese Architektur-Kunst dann "zeitlos" ist.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da würde ich sagen das diese Architektur-Kunst dann "zeitlos" ist.



Ich würde es eher als monumental bezeichnen,

Angkor Wat – Wikipedia, oder

Sri Dalada Maligawa – Wikipedia

zeugen schon von einer sehr frühen hoch entwickelten Baukunst.

Das hat zwar ewig gedauert diese Bauwerke zu errichten,
und die Kosten spielten keine Rolle. 

Im Gegensatz dazu,

finde ich die heutige Architektur, zurückhaltend gesagt, ziemlich oberflächlich.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher als monumental bezeichnen


Es gibt natürlich unterschiedliche Stile, aber wenn etwas entgegen aller Trends sind über lange Zeit noch durchsetzt, beliebt ist und Anklang findet kann man es wohl auch als "zeitlos" bezeichnen.



> finde ich die heutige Architektur, zurückhaltend gesagt, ziemlich oberflächlich.


Würde ich pauschal nicht sagen. Kommt auf den Stil an usw.

Z.B. finde ich diesen Wolkenkratzer sehr ästhetisch

Burj Khalifa – Wikipedia


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Sicherlich ist das Teil beeindruckend ,

wird aber keine 200 Jahre halten, 

weil hier der billigste Mist verbaut worde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Da flimmert nichts.


Aber natürlich.
Das Teil ist 23 Jahre alt.
Halt mal ein Smartphone drauf und mach ein Bild.
Dann siehst Du, was Du nicht siehst.

Halbe und Viertelbilder, die mit 100Hz flackern.  



Poulton schrieb:


> Aber ein Trinitron steht bei mir auch noch auf der Anschaffungsliste.


 Den gibt es doch für umsonst im Wertstoffhof.



Poulton schrieb:


> und noch etwas zur Ästhetik: Ich vermisse beigefarbene Gehäuse.


 Das schlimmste, was die Industrie jeh gebaut hat.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das schlimmste, was die Industrie jeh gebaut hat.


Ist das nicht Nikotin bzw Teergelb?


----------



## Poulton (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ã„sthetik - GeschmÃ¤cker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Halbe und Viertelbilder, die mit 100Hz flackern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Find ich gut!



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den gibt es doch für umsonst im Wertstoffhof.


Als ich die letzten male dort gewesen bin: Nö. Nur massig billig-TFT, wo man, wenn man zwei Zentimeter weiter links sitzt, kaum noch was sieht. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das schlimmste, was die Industrie jeh gebaut hat.


Nicht wirklich. Schöner und besser als das monotone schwarz und LED-Kirmes heute sowie robuster. Ganz zu schweigen vom satten Klicken/Klacken von Reset und Power. :3 Aber ich vermisse auch die "alten" Farben bei Mainboards und Grafikkarten: grün und ockerbraun und auch Herstellerspezifische, wie z.B. Gigabyte mit gigabunt, MSI mit bordellrot, ECS mit lila, ...

PS: http://i.imgur.com/Dwh42zl.jpg
Corsair Obsidian 900D Special Edition Beige PC Case Announced - Legit Reviews
Leider nur ein Aprilscherz.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ã„sthetik - GeschmÃ¤cker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Schöner und besser als das monotone schwarz und LED-Kirmes heute. Ganz zu schweigen vom satten Klicken/Klacken von Reset und Power. :3 Aber ich vermisse auch die "alten" Farben bei Mainboards und Grafikkarten: grün und ockerbraun sowie auch Herstellerspezifische, wie z.B. Gigabyte mit gigabunt, MSI mit bordellrot, ECS mit lila, ...


Tja, ich mag es lieber dezent und einheitlich. Aber auch als Kontrast.
Z.B. ist mein PC Gehäuse schwarz, Monitor, Tastatur, Maus, Kopfhörer & Drucker auch.  Schreibtisch weiß .Die Wände sind hell.
Möbel alle weiß. Aber das war der Wunsch meiner Frau.
Ich mag auch Naturfarben.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

@Poulton also nach Ireeb´s Definition hättest du also einen furchtbar schlechten Geschmack .
Mmn. ist er eher speziell und unkonventionell.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ã„sthetik - GeschmÃ¤cker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht, will ich nicht und brauch ich nicht.


 Ich schon.
Als Telefon und Vergrößerungsglas erste Sahne.



Poulton schrieb:


> Als ich die letzten male dort gewesen bin: Nö.


 Tja, mit neu kaufen ist ja nix.
 Ein gutes Neugerät hat ja früher mehrere Tausender gekostet, mein Arbeitstrinitron am Mac um die 9.000 DM.



Poulton schrieb:


> ECS mit lila, ...


 ECS hat wohl das schlechteste Board der PC-Geschichte gebaut:
K7S5A.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Nikotin bzw Teergelb?


 Wird es beim Raucher von alleine ... .


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wird es beim Raucher von alleine ... .


Ich rauche nur auf dem Balkon.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich rauche nur auf dem Balkon.


 Da bist Du aber einer der wenigen.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ã„sthetik - GeschmÃ¤cker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da bist Du aber einer der wenigen.


Meine Frau ist Nichtraucherin. Und natürlich auch wegen meinem Sohn.
Außerdem versifft & und stinkt alles, dann kann man jedes Jahr streichen.

Edit: Am besten ist es natürlich gar nicht mehr zu rauchen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Habe gesundheitlich mehrere Baustellen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ã„sthetik - GeschmÃ¤cker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Außerdem versifft & und stinkt alles, dann kann man jedes Jahr streichen.


Mein Vater ist Dauerkonsument.
Sein Zimmer kannst Du alle 4 Jahre komplett renovieren.
Und der hat einen Riesenbalkon (70m[SUP]2[SUB]).[/SUB][/SUP]


----------



## Poulton (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich schon.
> Als Telefon und Vergrößerungsglas erste Sahne.


Als Telefon tut es auch mein altes Nokia und das läuft und läuft und läuft...



> Tja, mit neu kaufen ist ja nix.


Ich klapper regelmäßig Kleinanzeigen und Co. ab.



> K7S5A.


Ich hab sogar eines hier liegen, welches auf neue Elkos wartet. 
(Aber  ich warte bis es draußen auch Abends wieder 22°+ sind. Ich stinker mir  nicht nochmal die Wohnung mit Lötdämpfen voll wie vor ein paar Monaten,  wo ich ein A7N8X-X und eine Geforce2 Ti wieder in einen brauchbaren Zustand gebracht habe.)



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Mmn. ist er eher speziell und unkonventionell.


Auch wenn dort derzeit das Signatur-System drinnen verbaut ist, ist noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen, ob ich nicht auch mit meinem Hauptsystem (links im Lian Li), in was beiges umziehe. Farblich würde es wunderbar zu meinem IBM Model M passen und wäre auch bedeutend unauffälliger. Würde dann sogar schon in Richtung Sleeper-PC gehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Als Telefon tut es auch mein altes Nokia und das läuft und läuft und läuft...


 Hab ich auch noch als Notlösung.
Aber wegen der schlechten Augen benötige ich immer öfter die Kamera.
Nicht mal den Windows-Key kann man heute noch ohne Lupe lesen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar eines hier liegen, welches auf neue Elkos wartet.


Das schlimme an dem Teil war der gruselige Chipsatz.
Der SIS-Rümpel lief nie richtig.
Und wenn ich meine Voodoo2 in den AGP-Slot gesteckt habe, ging der ganze PC nicht mehr.

Mit einem ASUS Board (A7N8X del.) hatte der ganze Spuk mit einem Schlag ein Ende.
Stabil und ohne jegliche Ausfälle bis heute.

Und Kolophonium riecht von allen Flußmitteln am besten.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Apropos Kunst:

Welchen Künstler ich auch sehr gut fand ist Bob Ross. Der hatte früher regelmäßig Sendungen im Fernsehen. Leider ist schon länger tot.
Der hat immer Ölgemälde gemalt. Seine Technik wird auch "Nass in nass" Technik genannt.  
Er hatte Schritt für Schritt dem Zuschauer alles erklärt und es war beeindruckend was er so alles hingezaubert hat.
Meistens waren es schöne Landschaftsbilder mit vielen Details.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rpblDHq2Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich mag Ölgemälde. Die haben auch was plastisches!


----------



## Poulton (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nicht mal den Windows-Key kann man heute noch ohne Lupe lesen.


 Darf man fragen wie alt du bist, dass du solche Probleme mit dem Sehen hast?



> Das schlimme an dem Teil war der gruselige Chipsatz.
> Der SIS-Rümpel lief nie richtig.


Da muss ich passen. Ich hab  nur einen Schnelltest gemacht ob er startet und dann wieder aus. Denn:  This is Why You NEVER Ignore Bad Capacitors! - Badcaps Forums
Sicher das es am Chipsatz liegt und nicht am damaligen ECS-Glücksspiel? Denn es gab z.B. auch Asus Boards mit dem Chipsatz.



> Mit einem ASUS Board (A7N8X del.) hatte der ganze Spuk mit einem Schlag ein Ende.
> Stabil und ohne jegliche Ausfälle bis heute.


Bitte Elkos kontrollieren.



> Und wenn ich meine Voodoo2 in den AGP-Slot gesteckt habe, ging der ganze PC nicht mehr.


Voodoo 2 gab es nur für PCI.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wie alt du bist, dass du solche Probleme mit dem Sehen hast?


 Ja, 61.
Davon 40 Jahre vor der Glotze (Monitor).
In 60cm Abstand sehe ich alles kristallklar.
Näher oder weiter ist alles unscharf.



Poulton schrieb:


> Sicher das es am Chipsatz liegt und nicht am damaligen ECS-Glücksspiel?


 Ja, das Board war neu und ist 2 mal getauscht worden. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Denn es gab z.B. auch Asus Boards mit dem Chipsatz.


 Auch bei denen gab es Probleme.
Nicht ganz so viel, wie bei ECS - wahrscheinlich waren die Boards besser angepaßt mit höherwertigen Teilen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Voodoo 2 gab es nur für PCI.


 Dann war's die Voodoo1.
Das A7N8X del. hat jedenfalls AGP und PCI.


----------



## Poulton (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann war's die Voodoo1.
> Das A7N8X del. hat jedenfalls AGP und PCI.


Voodoo 1 und 2 sind reine 3D-Beschleuniger, die es nur für PCI gab und  zwingend eine "normale" Grafikkarte vorraussetzen. Da das A7N8X, egal in  welcher Ausführung, einen AGP 1,5V Slot hat, ist die einzige dort  einsetzbare AGP-Voodoo eine 4 4500. Alle anderen AGP-Voodoo hätten schon  aufgrund der fehlenden Kerbe nicht gepasst, da sie zwingend einen  Universal-AGP oder 3,3V AGP Slot vorraussetzen.


und um nochmal auf die Röhre zu kommen: Modern PC Gaming on a CRT


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Voodoo 1 und 2 sind reine 3D-Beschleuniger, die es nur für PCI gab und  zwingend eine "normale" Grafikkarte vorraussetzen.


Meinetwegen.
Jedenfalls hat die Voodoo das Board sofort ausgeschaltet.
Das war richtiger Schrott.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Voodoo 1 und 2 sind reine 3D-Beschleuniger, die es nur für PCI gab und  zwingend eine "normale" Grafikkarte vorraussetzen.


Ich hatte eine Voodoo Banshee 16MB AGP. Die konnte beides.

Aber das hat alles nichts mehr mit dem Ursprungsthema zu tun. Da sehr hardwaretechnisch.


----------



## Poulton (10. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Das entwickelte sich aus der Frage, ob man alte Spiele auf einer Röhre spielen sollte bzw. ob sie auf einer Röhre nicht besser aussehen. Und da bin ich auch weiterhin der Meinung, dass alte Spiele, speziell aus der Glide-Ära, auf einer Röhre am besten aussehen und man auch versuchen sollte sie auf einer zu spielen. Das heißt nicht, dass man alte Spiele nicht auch auf einem TFT spielen kann.
(Abgesehen davon wünschte ich mir, dass man jetzt erst in der IT den Stand von vor 20 Jahren hätte.)



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Na, na:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

*AW: Ästhetik - Geschmäcker sind verschieden, oder nicht?*

Also ich zocke die ganz alten Spiele nicht mehr. Da sie optisch nicht mehr meinen Ansprüchen genügen.
Was Monitore angeht: ich bin letztes Jahr von einen 10 Jahre alten LG 22" 1050p auf einen LG 24" 1080p umgestiegen. Auch TN aber der Bildunterschied ist enorm. Der neue Monitor hat auch 8Bit farben.
Wäre ich auf VA umgestiegen oder IPS wäre es bestimmt noch krasser. Aber ich wollte 144Hz und irgendwo mußte preislich eine Grenze sein. Sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich gleich WQHD genommen.

Edit: Mir ist eben noch eine andere Form von Ästhetik in den Sinn gekommen. Nämlich die Ästhetik der Sprachen:

Besonders ästhetisch empfinde ich romanische Sprachen. Italienisch, spanisch und portugiesisch. Englisch ist für mich die "coolste" Sprache. Sehr kompakt.
Japanisch finde ich auch interessant. Genauso wie Latein.
Wenn mein Gedächtnis besser wäre, dann würde ich gerne noch mehr Sprachen lernen. Aber das ist es leider nicht!
Deswegen bleibt es wohl vorläufig erstmal bei Deutsch & Englisch.


----------

